# My Show&Shine Polo 6n



## Tech-Ho (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's my daily driven Polo 6n. My firs car built from standard by myself 







My little whore <3


----------



## jendy (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice progress...


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice work. Is the engine stock?


----------



## Tech-Ho (Apr 9, 2012)

DimSum said:


> Nice work. Is the engine stock?


To date, unfortunately yes  Plans for the engine though


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fabulous car. DAS AUTO!!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

:argie: what a car! What sort of engine mods you planning mate?


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

I recognize this! seen at a few shows. Loving the J-euro theme going on here, very classy indeed! looks so much nicer than standard, the new colour looks great on it, looks a bit Arden blue ish, is that what it is? or a custom mix? either way looks excellent, keep it up!


----------



## Tech-Ho (Apr 9, 2012)

GarveyVW said:


> Fabulous car. DAS AUTO!!


Thankyou  Its come along way. 


Bradders said:


> :argie: what a car! What sort of engine mods you planning mate?


Its screaming for a jap engine, just shopping to find ones that are financially viable. May settle for a 16v AFH engine on bike carbs with 1.6 GTi bottom end and internals.. who knows im still undecided (and lacking money)



RefleKtion said:


> I recognize this! seen at a few shows. Loving the J-euro theme going on here, very classy indeed! looks so much nicer than standard, the new colour looks great on it, looks a bit Arden blue ish, is that what it is? or a custom mix? either way looks excellent, keep it up!


Spot on mate, Arden blue.. Hardon for arden 

Getting there slowly, I've become a finish whore so the slightest paint defect or mark disheartens me. Shall be at the 'Show&Glow' this month on the outdoor exhibition area.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

lovely car, the only thing that i dont like is the 2 different seats but thats personal opinion. Love the different styles that are on the car

Alex


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Is that a MASSIVE interior mirror I can see? If so I've never see on one of those before. Doesn't it do anything else other than, well, reflect stuff?

Care looks Ace!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a nice car you got fella and like what you have done to it


----------

